# question re: company domain name on shirt



## vegbyrd (Aug 27, 2006)

rodney, i hope this is the right place for this question.

especially since i can't afford to do my own custom labels at this point, i'm thinking about putting the domain name on the back of the shirt near the collar. but i'm alos thinking i could put it in the inside of the shirt under the manufacturer's label. it seems to me that doing that, however, would be more difficult and perhaps more expensive.

what do you guys think? pros and cons? 

also, i don't know how long it will take for my website to be up and working. and i'm starting out first with one tee that will go in one boutique. would it be premature to do this? i imagine i could have an "under construction" sign on the site if anyone finds it after purchasing the shirt. hmmm.

thanks, guys!

veggie


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

vegbyrd said:


> what do you guys think? pros and cons?


Personally I think URLs on the outside of the shirt are a huge no, but inside is fine. If you're being placed in a boutique though they may not want the URL, a) because it's not very classy, b) because it can be perceived as taking business from the store and to the website (whether it does or not).



vegbyrd said:


> also, i don't know how long it will take for my website to be up and working. and i'm starting out first with one tee that will go in one boutique. would it be premature to do this?


If you have a design and a buyer lined up, go for it. Including the website now (assuming you were going to later) is fine.



vegbyrd said:


> i imagine i could have an "under construction" sign on the site if anyone finds it after purchasing the shirt.


Don't do that. Just put up your contact information, a nice company graphic, etc. Keep it very simple and elegant. You could put a firm launch date. But "coming soon" or "under construction" are a bad idea.

You should find some useful information in this thread, about having a simple website up before the main launch.


----------



## vegbyrd (Aug 27, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Personally I think URLs on the outside of the shirt are a huge no, but inside is fine. If you're being placed in a boutique though they may not want the URL, a) because it's not very classy, b) because it can be perceived as taking business from the store and to the website (whether it does or not).
> 
> If you have a design and a buyer lined up, go for it. Including the website now (assuming you were going to later) is fine.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot, lewis! that makes sense. hmmm. i didn't think about that aspect, i mean, re: the shopowner. i could just put the name on the outside without the ".com." would that be a problem? the shopowner showed me one shirt with "toxic waste" on the right shoulder on the back. sweet! however, i looked for the company online, assuming that was the name of the company, and i haven't found it yet.

well, i could it the shirt without the url at all. but then i'm wondering how others will find us if they like the shirt? and that brings up the cost of the shirt, online vs. the store. but that's another issue. 

that's good to know. i'm trying to think of some sort of branding.

okay. LOL! i guess "under construction" is a no-no. i had no-no idea! 

okay, i'll check out that thread. thanks!

veggie


----------



## Designashirt (Sep 2, 2006)

Depending on where you live and how much you can sell these for, I would consider taking a shirt like the Hanes Beefy or a similar shirt, having the label cut out and having your own label sewn in. There are lots of label companies out there that can create the labels for you, DesignAShirt.com uses a companay called RL label somewhere out of CA. If you need the info we can look it up for you.

Then for about $.25 or less per shirt, the tag can be sewn in to the purchased shirt. Have your own website printed or woven into the label and you will not run the risk of offending anyone.

Good luck.


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

hmmm i'm going through the phone book right now.. what kind of company dose relabeling?? dunno where to start looking through this big book lol.


----------



## vegbyrd (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks a lot, john and fred! well, i was trying to get away without doing labels since my start-up budget is so small, but i see you guys are trying to sway me!  no, seriously, it was something i was planning to do, but then it just seemed to be too expensive. i mean, the design of the label, printing it, taking the label out of the shirt, and sewing in a new label. whew!!

well, i guess i have to reconsider, eh? someone gave me a name for the labels (designer?) and for someone who does the sewing, so i could check them out. but i can't buy volume right now and i think volume the way it works. i heard $300 for 1,000 labels or something like that.

thanks!

veggie


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

vegbyrd said:


> thanks a lot, john and fred! well, i was trying to get away without doing labels since my start-up budget is so small


Lots of people re-label, and lots don't. It depends on what your priorities are. If your start-up budget is small, it might be best to spend your money where it really counts: *Actually getting the t-shirt sold*, rather than worrying what your customers will think about the label (or lack thereof) when they receive it.


----------



## PvN Captain (Sep 5, 2006)

vegbyrd said:


> rodney, i hope this is the right place for this question.
> 
> especially since i can't afford to do my own custom labels at this point, i'm thinking about putting the domain name on the back of the shirt near the collar. but i'm alos thinking i could put it in the inside of the shirt under the manufacturer's label. it seems to me that doing that, however, would be more difficult and perhaps more expensive.
> 
> what do you guys think?


My solution to this dilemma was controversial - I put a copyright on the shirts with my company name. If people want to look up my company name, they can. My silk screeners have all told me that I'm foolish to do it because consumers don't like copyrights and because a copyright mark won't really provide me with any further protections.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

PvN Captain said:


> My solution to this dilemma was controversial - I put a copyright on the shirts with my company name. If people want to look up my company name, they can. My silk screeners have all told me that I'm foolish to do it because consumers don't like copyrights and because a copyright mark won't really provide me with any further protections.


I for one don't like 'em =) If it's an awesome shirt I'll still proobably get it, but the copyright tag is one more think on the list of reasons not to buy a shirt for me. Even worse if it's not apparent on the website and you only find it after you get your shirt (especially if it's large or awkwardly placed).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> especially since i can't afford to do my own custom labels at this point, i'm thinking about putting the domain name on the back of the shirt near the collar.


I've seen it done quite a bit (company domain name on the back of the shirt near the neckline) and I think it looks just fine.

I've been selling t-shirts like that for years and I don't think it has a huge impact on sales. If you are building a brand, I don't see anything wrong wit it as long as it's not too large and tacky. I've had many repeat customers and many word of mouth customers from the sales, so the market that I sell to seems to be fine with it.

I think it also depends on *what* the URL is and what the website is about. 

Like, if your website domain name was iloveveggies.com, I don't think that a lot of veggie lovers are going to hate having that on the back of their shirts. Since they "identify" with being a veggie lover

If your site is jimstshirts.com and you sell a wide variety of t-shirts (like choiceshirts), then a customer doesn't really identify with your brand since you just sell t-shirts "in general".

It depends on your market though. A "high fashion" market might not work with a website address on the outside of the t-shirt, but more "general" markets are more tolerant of that type of branding.

When you think about the t-shirts people are buying in stores with different brands on the front of the shirt, having a small brand on the back is no big deal. If you sell to a market that doesn't mind branding, then it should be fine.

That's part of what branding is about. If your customers can "identify" with your brand and feel like they are a part of it, then they won't mind wearing your brand (on the front, on the sleeve, on the back neckline).

It's definitely worth testing though, because it won't work for all markets and all t-shirt lines, but it will work well for some.

Here's one past thread about it:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2108


----------



## kenfuji (Sep 15, 2006)

imho if it is for retail resale, no leave your url on the label or an attachment. if it is for sale through your website, then yes put it on there


----------

